# Press-on Nail Polish



## MAC_Diva (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried any type of press on nail polish? I know Avon has some for $8 and they sell them at walgreens for $4-$5. 

I'm one of those people who can't keep polish on their nails for one day before it chips or can't paint my nails without looking like a 5 year old did it. I was in Walgreens and they had some press-on nail polish for 50% off. So, knowing that I can't pass up a bargain got 4 sets of them. They are sooooo Great!!! I put them on Thursday Night and they are still on and going strong! I only have one really small chip on my thumb and a little bit of wearing off at the tips but it still looks professional. For $2-$3 (on sale), they are supposed to last 14 days, i sure hope they do. its cheaper than any nail polish I've ever bought.

The ones i have are by Incoco Dry Nail Applique: Color Enamel Strips.


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 22, 2008)

I have tryed the incoco and it did seem to last awhile. Maybe not two weeks but pretty close.  The only downside is that I'm a perfectionist when it comes to np so when you mess up the alignment and try to fix it the np strectches. Then you have to deal with you regular nail color sticking out on the sides. But it is a cool concept.


----------

